
Nokia claims Google's Nexus 7 tablet infringes its patents - cooldeal
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2188489/googles-nexus-tablet-infringes-nokia-patents
======
luriel
Of course it does, everything infringes patents. You can't write Hello World
without infringing a hundred patents.

This insanity has to end. The patent system was an experiment, it has failed,
there is now plenty of evidence that having the government go around granting
monopolies to private corporations hinders innovation and competition[1], it
is time to abolish it.

[1]: There is evidence not just for software, but from many other industries:
[http://levine.sscnet.ucla.edu/general/intellectual/against.h...](http://levine.sscnet.ucla.edu/general/intellectual/against.htm)

~~~
davidw
From my way of looking at it, industries differ a _lot_ in how patents affect
them. The ideal solution would not be to toss things out, lock, stock and
barrel, but to craft a more fine-grained system. I agree that software patents
stink, though.

------
cageface
It's a pity. From a technological standpoint the new Windows Phone stuff is
actually pretty appealing. Programming in a nice modern language like C# for a
new, clean UI paradigm sounds like fun. And working in a less saturated market
has its upsides too of course.

But I won't touch anything from MS with a barge pole because they've shown
time and time again that they have the ethics of a back-alley pimp. Have no
doubt that they're behind this.

------
pitiburi
So this is the so called "Plan B" that Nokia has been talking about. Not
strange, because their patents are the most important asset they have, and is
the only real reason for anyone to acquire the company.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Nokia is selling millions of Lumina phones to rave reviews by consumers and
experts, but let's write them off because you have a different phone.

This stuff happens all the time, let's not forget that Google sold HTC patents
strictly for the purpose of letting HTC use those patents to sue Apple.

~~~
vidarh
We write them off because their share price has collapsed, they're firing
employees left right and center, their sales are collapsing and they are
posting significant losses while betting the farm on a platform that so far
just isn't making much of a dent in anything.

Maybe they'll manage to recover, but even if they do, regaining the kind of
position they used to have is highly unlikely..

------
mcantelon
Microsoft trojan horse Elop strikes again.

~~~
ivanbernat
Grow up.

~~~
mcantelon
I appreciate the irony of your comment.

------
kanja
aww thats so cute. Nokia's still around guys! Guys! We're still around!

------
molmalo
> _unlike Apple, it's doubtful that Nokia will seek injunctions against the
> Google Nexus 7. Instead, Nokia is more likely to request that Google or Asus
> obtain the proper licenses._

Of course, they need every coin they can get, in hope that things will get
better eventually when Windows Phone 8 arrives...

------
option_greek
One more reason to grab nexus 7 while it lasts.

------
josephcooney
That the patents in question relate to a 'standard' (WIFI) makes this doubly
saddening, although I suppose if one happened to have done something
particularly clever when implementing a standard that might be patentable.

~~~
coob
FRAND is all well and good when you have a healthy business, but when you're
dying you're going to go down swinging using any tool possible.

------
dave1010uk
I wonder how most tech companies legal expenses compare to R&D budgets. Are
patent wars still a coat-effective way of gaining market share? What
technology would we gave in our pockets now if patents and legal battles were
abandoned and that money spent on innovation?

~~~
flyinRyan
Well if you don't defend your research then every penny spent on R&D is thrown
away since if you actually do innovate something (R&D spending doesn't
guarantee this) everyone else will just steal it.

------
xtreme
Good times to be a lawyer.

------
rsanchez1
Good grief!

